# پایگاه‌های داده > SQL Server >  شمارنده توی C#‎‎ و sql

## sami_villa

سلام... 

یه فرم ثبت نام دارم توی windows form  ب زبان C#‎... که اطلاعات درج میکنه توی تیبل....

توی تیبل یه فیلد ب نام ایدی دارم.
نمیخوام دستی شماره دهی کنم که به عنوان ردیف یا تعداد سطر هام باشه...
میخوام ایدی به صورت اتوماتیک با هر بار ثبت نام یه عدد ترتیبی توش ثبت شه... قطعه کدشو میخوام... و چکار باید بکنم...ممنون

----------


## shahryari

2 راه داری
1- نوع فیلدت رو اتونامبر در نظر بگیر که نیازی به کد نداشته باشه
2- ابتدا MAX فبلد رو بگیر و بعلاوه یک کن

----------


## mortezasar

سلام دوست عزیز اول باید جست و جو کنید 
راه علمی این کار اینه که فیلد آی دی رو اینت بذاری و از منوی پراپرتی هاش ایدنتیتی ش رو ترو کنی بعد خود اس کیو ال یکی یکی بهش اضافه میکنی حتی میتونی انتخاب کنی که از چه عددی شروع بشه و چندتا بهش اضافه شه

----------


## mortezasar

Untitled.png
اینم یه عکس واسه آموزش مشکل داشتی بازم بپرس

----------

